# Necesito Diagrama Peavy PVi 2500



## lsedr (Abr 10, 2013)

saludos colegas

necesito los diagramas del amplificador de audio Peavy PVi 2500, específicamente el diagrama de la fuente 





saludos c


----------



## angel36 (Abr 10, 2013)

mira  si te sirve  esto...

http://www.eserviceinfo.com/download.php?fileid=41042

saludos.


----------



## lsedr (Abr 11, 2013)

angel36 dijo:


> mira  si te sirve  esto...
> 
> http://www.eserviceinfo.com/download.php?fileid=41042
> 
> saludos.



no brother, es diferente a lo que necesito, pero gracias por compartir 

saludos c


----------



## carlos jara (Abr 12, 2013)

> saludos colegas
> 
> necesito los diagramas del amplificador de audio Peavy PVi 2500, específicamente el diagrama de la fuente


amigo no ologras dec ir que problema tiene tu equipo


----------



## lsedr (Abr 12, 2013)

carlos jara dijo:


> amigo no ologras dec ir que problema tiene tu equipo




Mi problema es que necesito saber con exactitud la colocación de las patas BCE de los transistores porque todos se quemaron de tal modo que no se sabe quien los fabricó ni mucho menos la disposición de las patas. en el chasis solo indica cuales son los transistores pero el problema es que hay muchas fabricas haciendo los mismos transistores y puede que las patas sean de diferente colocación, y con en diagrama del circuito solucionaría este problema con simplemente verificarlo.

saludos c y gracias


----------

